

Tesla: An Investment that Wasn't a Lemon - krambs
http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2013/06/04/an-investment-that-wasnt-a-lemon-ctd/

======
antonius
Major props to Elon and Tesla as a whole on paying back its government loan
before its maturity date. Hope this catches other car manufacturers off guard
and reinforces the idea of how successful an auto company can be with properly
built and aesthetically looking electric vehicles.

